# I think i'm too tall for my horse?



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

SydLovesJackers said:


> Jack is about 15.1-15.2
> and i'm about 5'7.
> 
> I want to jump him, do you think i'm too tall for him?
> ...


Show us a photo of you two together.

I suspect you are just fine. I evented this QH that was only a little over 15 hands and I am over 5'09". We did well up to the day he sold.


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

i dont have any pics of me riding him because my mom is allergic and doesnt really like to be around them, but i will try to get one up soon!


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

I am 5'7" too, and I ride a 15 hh QH. My instructor's son and husband are both 6' + and ride 15 and 15.2 hh horses too. I doubt you're too tall.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Height has little bearing, it is weight that is the kicker. if you aren't over 20% of his body weight, you are fine.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Show us a photo of you two together.
> 
> I suspect you are just fine. I evented this QH that was only a little over 15 hands and I am over 5'09". We did well up to the day he sold.


Lovely horse!


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

I highly suspect you are NOT too big for your horse. You may LOOK a little tall, but I doubt he has any trouble carrying you and the two of you are probably fine together.

I am 5'9" and rode a large pony (a fine boned one too!) for most of the summer. We jumped twisty turny 2'9" jumper courses without a problem.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Height of horse and rider is irrelevant unless we're talking extremes, like a 13h pony and a 6' man.

A horse with a well-sprung ribcage will take up a lot of rider leg, making it quite possible for a tall rider to sit on them and look appropriate even if they are only 15h. On the other hand, a slab-sided horse takes up very little rider leg and is more appropriate to a shorter rider regardless of the horse's height.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

juniormylove said:


> I highly suspect you are NOT too big for your horse. You may LOOK a little tall, but I doubt he has any trouble carrying you and the two of you are probably fine together.
> 
> I am 5'9" and rode a large pony (a fine boned one too!) for most of the summer. We jumped twisty turny 2'9" jumper courses without a problem.


You are too tall for that horse and do not fit his frame. A horse of the same height, but with a well-sprung ribcage would suit you better.

A perfect example is in Alison Finch's post...same height of horse and rider, but that rider fits that horse because the horse is of an entirely different build.


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

I ride pony mare about 13 hands and I am cca 170 centimetres tall. No problem, I think.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 7, 2010)

I deffinatly do not think you are too large,
i am 5"6 and riding the same hight horse.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I am 5'7. My mare is 15.1. I fit her perfectly, you'll be fine. =]


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

My horse is short, but I'm short as well. hehehe...so I can't really help. But I'm sure it's fine. I see girls at my barn riding freaking ponies and they are tall, racing around the ring, jumping big jumps.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

The horse I ride is 15 hands and I am about 5'7'' or so and I don't feel too tall for him.


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

Height is not a big issue unless your insanley tall riding a tiny pony1 it the weight of you and the weight of the horse that matters


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont think so. im 5'8" and i jump on a 15 hand gelding and he does fine.


----------

